# 

## westen

Witam, przymierzam się do tematu nt hydrauliki. Byłem dziś w pierwszym miejscu i pompe ciepła+odwierty+ogrzewanie podłogowe na cały dom +woda i kanalizacja została wyceniona na mniej więcej 130tyś...(zamurowało mnie) Sądziłem że na pełną hydraulikę 80tyś w zupełności wystarczy dla domu 150m2 z garażem. Same odwierty 2x 100m zostały wycenione na 30tyś. Jest w stanie się ktoś wypowiedzieć czy taka cena to normalka? dla mnie to gruba przesada

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Ostre przegięcie. Nawet nie negocjuj.

----------


## TM3d

Cena jest z kosmosu, zupełnie oderwana od rzeczywistości.

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam, przymierzam się do tematu nt hydrauliki. Byłem dziś w pierwszym miejscu i pompe ciepła+odwierty+ogrzewanie podłogowe na cały dom +woda i kanalizacja została wyceniona na mniej więcej 130tyś...(zamurowało mnie) Sądziłem że na pełną hydraulikę 80tyś w zupełności wystarczy dla domu 150m2 z garażem. Same odwierty 2x 100m zostały wycenione na 30tyś. Jest w stanie się ktoś wypowiedzieć czy taka cena to normalka? dla mnie to gruba przesada


A dlaczego odwierty ...?
Nie masz 500m2 terenu koło domu aby zrobić wymiennik poziomy ...?

Oczywiście całą wycena bardzo mocno przesadzona bo taką instalację można zrobić za ok 50 -55k ...

----------


## westen

dzięki za utwierdzenie mnie w przekonaniu że gość zwariował. Jasiek właśnie się zastanawiam  czy robić odwiert pionowy czy kolektor poziomy. Byłem już u innego bardziej obiecującego Pana robiącego hydraulikę i w nast tyg. będę miał wycenę pionowego i poziomego. Pionowy jest bardziej stabilny (stała temperatura na poziomie 10stopni), ale jak pomyśle że trzeba jeszcze jakieś pozwolenia i zgłaszania do geologów zostawiając przy  tym kilkanaście tyś zł to aż się prosi żeby zrobić poziomy kolektor który na dodatek jest tanszy. Działke mam 1500m2 a więc 500m2 by się znalazło. Niewykluczone że zdecyduje się na kolektor poziomy, sam jeszcze nie wiem jaki wybiorę :roll eyes:

----------


## Kaizen

Jak przychodzi klient na gruntową PC w nowym, małym domu, to patrzy się na niego jak na owieczkę do strzyżenia. Bo klient kasiasty i kasy nie liczy. Jakby policzył, to by PC PW zamówił albo i prądem grzał, tylko pokombinował, jak zmieścić się z EP.

----------


## westen

to się gość przeliczył bo jestem gościem który dba o każdą złotówkę. Swoją drogą co oznacza to EP? :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> to się gość przeliczył bo jestem gościem który dba o każdą złotówkę.


To jak Ci wyszło, że opłaca się pompa gruntowa? Podzielisz się wyliczeniami?




> Swoją drogą co oznacza to EP?


Gdzieś w połowie wpisu wyjaśnienie

----------


## westen

o ile dobrze zrozumiałem to zapotrzebowanie energii na ogrzanie m2/rok. Urzędasy uwielbiają wprowadzać zamęt tak aby nikt nie wiedział na czym stoi.. zaplanowałem sobie "perpetum mobile" czyli pompe ciepła połączone z panelami fotowoltaicznymi i mam nadzieje że żaden przepis mnie nie zastopuje przy odbiorze domu przez to EP przy takim rozwiązaniu :wink:

----------


## westen

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7351502]To jak Ci wyszło, że opłaca się pompa gruntowa? Podzielisz się wyliczeniami?

na wstępie zaznacze że to była spontaniczna decyzja z tą pompą a później poczytałem i się na dobre do tego rozwiązania przekonałem. Przy mojej działce nie ma gazu (i tak go nie chciałem, nie wiedzieć dlaczego nie przekonuje mnie), z kilku powodów odpada PC PW, nie chce się bawić w dorzucanie węgla czy ekogorszku dlatego do wyboru zostało ogrzewanie elektryczne które na początku wydawało mi się super rozwiązaniem (następnie zobaczyłem jakie są opłaty przy takim rodzaju ogrzewania i natychmiast porzuciłem tą myśl). Metoda eliminacji wyłoniła najlepszą możliwą opcję czyli bezobsługową, najtańszą w użytkowaniu metodę ogrzewania. Wiadomo, trzeba dopłacić, jednak nie jestem typem człowieka który zaraz będzie przeliczał kiedy się zwróci (mimo to fajnie wiedzieć) bo swobody jaką daje ten typ ogrzewania nie zazna się przy innych typach. Tak więc wole poświecić sporą część pieniędzy ale mieć zautomatyzowany system ogrzewania który robi co trzeba bez większej ingerencji człowieka. A wyliczyłem (jak niemal wszystko) bardzo "nieszczegółowo" czyli:
odwierty: około 20tyś, pompa ciepła też koło 20, podłogówka plus woda plus kanaliza (od budynku do studzienki ściekowej (jakieś 12-14metrów)) 20tyś. Tak więc przyjąłem że koszt tego to jakieś 60tyś, a że niemal zawsze okazuje się że trza dołożyć to liczę się z tym że może to być 70 tyś, ewentualnie 70 z hakiem, a tu mi człowiek wyskakuje " to będzie Pana ze 130 tysięcy kosztowało" heheh

----------


## jasiek71

> To jak Ci wyszło, że opłaca się pompa gruntowa? Podzielisz się wyliczeniami?
> 
> 
> 
> Gdzieś w połowie wpisu wyjaśnienie


A jak tobie wychodzi że opłacają się np te czy tamte płytki do łazienki ...? :wink: 

Jak na razie to wiesz tylko że budynek ma 150m2 i tyle a już dokręcisz do niego powietrzną pompę ciepła...?

----------


## westen

jeszcze dodam że nie znam się tak naprawdę na cenach niektórych produktów. Dlatego zanim cokolwiek zdecyduje najpierw googluje skrupulatnie temat i sprawdzam ceny, wychodzę z prośbą o rady (tak jak np. w tym temacie) w taki sposób prędzej czy później  (ale wciąż przed zakupem) wiem czy coś jest tanie czy drogie :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak tobie wychodzi że opłacają się np te czy tamte płytki do łazienki ...?


Wybieram najtańsze, które spełniają moje kryteria - gres barwiony w masie, część 60x60, część 30x60, satyna. Wychodzi Arkesia.
Bo tu nie ma różnicy, pomiędzy nakładem na instalację, a kosztem używania. Koszt używania jest ten sam.

Funkcjonalnie konia z rzędem, jak poznasz siedząc w ciepłym domu, czy dom jest ogrzewany kotłem elektrycznym, kablami grzejnymi, pompą ciepła PW, czy gruntową z kolektorem poziomym czy pionowym. Więc dla mnie tu jedynym kryterium jest czas zwrotu z inwestycji.

----------


## Kaizen

> A wyliczyłem (jak niemal wszystko) bardzo "nieszczegółowo" czyli:
> odwierty: około 20tyś, pompa ciepła też koło 20, podłogówka plus woda plus kanaliza (od budynku do studzienki ściekowej (jakieś 12-14metrów)) 20tyś. Tak więc przyjąłem że koszt tego to jakieś 60tyś, a że niemal zawsze okazuje się że trza dołożyć to liczę się z tym że może to być 70 tyś, ewentualnie 70 z hakiem, a tu mi człowiek wyskakuje " to będzie Pana ze 130 tysięcy kosztowało" heheh


Podziel sobie rozwiązanie na kilka niezależnych części. A w szczególności zrób osobne porównania dla wyposażenia kotłowni. Bo to robi większość kosztów przy PC.
Za odwierty i PC miałbyś, z grubsza licząc, 40 000 zł/ 0,35 zł = 114 285 kWh prądu.

Po odjęciu garażu pewnie masz powierzchni ogrzewanej niewiele więcej, niż u mnie.

Jakie zapotrzebowanie ma Twój dom na CO+CWU?  8 tys.?  10 tys. kWh? To masz prądu na 11 lat. Dorzuć do tego koszty przeglądów gwarancyjnych (ze 300-500 zł rocznie) i kosztów nieprzewidzianych napraw.
No, ale przecież PC też zużywa prąd. Więc przez te 11 lat zużyjesz jeszcze te 2,5 tys. kWh prądu corocznie na "zasilenie" tej PC. Czyli gruntowa PC szybciej Ci się rozsypie, niż się zwróci porównując z prądem. O ile znajdziesz wykonawcę PC z odwiertami i montażem za 40K zł.



No i nie mów, że liczysz, skoro ewidentnie kierujesz się wyłącznie emocjami.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wybieram najtańsze, które spełniają moje kryteria - gres barwiony w masie, część 60x60, część 30x60, satyna. Wychodzi Arkesia.
> Bo tu nie ma różnicy, pomiędzy nakładem na instalację, a kosztem używania. Koszt używania jest ten sam.
> 
> Funkcjonalnie konia z rzędem, jak poznasz siedząc w ciepłym domu, czy dom jest ogrzewany kotłem elektrycznym, kablami grzejnymi, pompą ciepła PW, czy gruntową z kolektorem poziomym czy pionowym. Więc dla mnie tu jedynym kryterium jest czas zwrotu z inwestycji.


Aaaa....
Jak najtańsze to powodzenia ... :wink: 

A cały dom to po ilu latach się zwraca ...?
Proponuję postawić barak z dykty bo łatwiej o zwrót inwestycji... :wink: 

Chłopie pomieszkaj trochę z różnymi rozwiązaniami systemu grzewczego a potem baw się w doradcę jedynego słusznego ...

----------


## westen

> Podziel sobie rozwiązanie na kilka niezależnych części. A w szczególności zrób osobne porównania dla wyposażenia kotłowni. Bo to robi większość kosztów przy PC.
> Za odwierty i PC miałbyś, z grubsza licząc, 40 000 zł/ 0,35 zł = 114 285 kWh prądu.
> 
> Po odjęciu garażu pewnie masz powierzchni ogrzewanej niewiele więcej, niż u mnie.
> 
> Jakie zapotrzebowanie ma Twój dom na CO+CWU?  8 tys.?  10 tys. kWh? To masz prądu na 11 lat. Dorzuć do tego koszty przeglądów gwarancyjnych (ze 300-500 zł rocznie) i kosztów nieprzewidzianych napraw.
> No, ale przecież PC też zużywa prąd. Więc przez te 11 lat zużyjesz jeszcze te 2,5 tys. kWh prądu corocznie na "zasilenie" tej PC. Czyli gruntowa PC szybciej Ci się rozsypie, niż się zwróci porównując z prądem. O ile znajdziesz wykonawcę PC z odwiertami i montażem za 40K zł.
> 
> 
> ...


tak szczerze to w ogóle mnie te wyliczenia nie przekonują. Twoja filozofia jest zupełnie odmienna niżeli moja. Ja mając fundusze na tą inwestycję wole je właśnie włożyć w hydraulikę, połączyć to z panelami fotowoltaicznymi i nie płacić za prąd nic, najprościej mówiąc: ułatwić sobie przyszłość. Jak kiedyś np. strace dobrze płatną pracę i zaczne zarabiać 1500 to wystarczy mi to całkowicie na utrzymanie całego domu i jeszcze mi zostanie, niczego nie będę zmuszony sobie odmawiać. Pozatym policzyłeś prąd za 35 groszy gdzie jest on dużo droższy, zapewne policzyłeś nocną taryfe i tu kolejna niedogodność, bo mi to będzie obojętne w jakiej taryfie będę grzał, za to Ty będziesz się pilnował i kombinował z akumulacją i taryfą nocną. Gdyby nie fakt że PC PW szpeci teren (wole żeby nic mi nie wisiało na ścianie czy stało gdzieś w ziemi na zewnątrz ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje), gdyby nie była taka głośna (wielu się skarży że hałąsuje) i najważniejsze gdyby nie fakt że w zime przy niskich temp. staje się mało wydajna (cop 2- tosz to tylko 2x lepiej niż przy elektrycznym) to może i bym się nad nią zastanowił. Może ktoś powiedzieć "ale jest bardzo wydajna w lato!" no owszem, ale co z tego? mi jest potrzebna wydajność w zimie a nie w lato. Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z negatywną opinią ludzi posiadających gruntową pompę, natomiast spotkałem się z wieloma negatywnymi opiniami ludzi posiadających PC PW 

Nie kieruje się emocjami, raczej logiką i chęcią wygodnego trybu życia. Ja na ten moment jeżdżę fordem za 1200zł, kolega luksusowym samochodem za 50 tyś, od kilku lat nic nie naprawiałem w swoim samochodzie a nadal jeżdżę. Czy to oznacza że powinienem koledze doradzić aby też kupił sobie forda bo jest tańszy a też jeździ? wszak po co wydawać te 48800zł więcej, przecież to się nigdy nie zwróci! ba, nie dość że nie zwróci to jeszcze się straci i to bardzo bardzo dużo, bo ten luksusowy samochód za pare lat będzie wart połowe mniej, a jednak na drogach widzi się te luksusowe samochody :smile: 

Mi to obojętne co ktoś ma w swoim domu, ja jestem przekonany co do pompy gruntowej, dla mnie to rewelacyjny wynalazek, ale jak ktoś ma odmienne zdanie niech sobie wybierze inną opcje ogrzewania, bo ja nie zamierzam nikogo do niczego przekonywać, bo jak widać każdy ma swoje przekonania i na siłe nie ma sensu kogoś przekonywać

----------


## cactus

Jak budujesz bez kredytu to możesz sobie wydać na gruntową te 60tyś. Jak kupujesz dom na kredyt to niestety bank musi ci dac te 60tys wiecej i od tego co miesiąc dopłacasz sporą sumke na spłatę tych odsetek. Ta sumka własnie to pewnie różnica miedzy COPem pompy PW a gruntowej. Mało kto dzis robi gruntowe pompy ciepła, w domach do 150m2 naprawdę rzadko. Powietrzne pompy są już na tyle tanie i maja na tyle dobrą sprawność że mało kto chce ryć w ziemi i mało kto ma w dzisiejszych czasach tak dużą działkę- stąd w miastach nie montuje sie juz 2-3 lata gruntówek prawie wcale- tak przynajmniej twierdzi instalator z którym rozmawiałem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chłopie pomieszkaj trochę z różnymi rozwiązaniami systemu grzewczego a potem baw się w doradcę jedynego słusznego ...


Mieszkam w bloku gdzie mam kaloryfery i ciepło sieciowe. Mam w tym mieszkaniu też elektryczne kable grzewcze w łazience i kuchni oraz klimę (która oczywiście może grzać). Pomieszkiwałem w domu ogrzewanym śmieciuchem.

Mieszkałem w bloku, gdzie była kotłownia gazowa którą rozliczałem i zarządzałem (rękami serwisanta). Miałem tam też klimę i podłogówkę elektryczną w łazience. Grzałem głównie klimą, bo najtaniej - a zainstalowałem dla chłodu. Więc dla ogrzewania instalacja była "za darmo".

Oczywiście, że nie jestem jedynie słusznym doradcą i wypowiadam się w dziale nie dla ekspertów, jakbyś nie zauważył.

Masz coś do powiedzenia ad rem czy tylko chcesz się dowartościować jadąc ad personam?

----------


## westen

> Jak budujesz bez kredytu to możesz sobie wydać na gruntową te 60tyś. Jak kupujesz dom na kredyt to niestety bank musi ci dac te 60tys wiecej i od tego co miesiąc dopłacasz sporą sumke na spłatę tych odsetek. Ta sumka własnie to pewnie różnica miedzy COPem pompy PW a gruntowej. Mało kto dzis robi gruntowe pompy ciepła, w domach do 150m2 naprawdę rzadko. Powietrzne pompy są już na tyle tanie i maja na tyle dobrą sprawność że mało kto chce ryć w ziemi i mało kto ma w dzisiejszych czasach tak dużą działkę- stąd w miastach nie montuje sie juz 2-3 lata gruntówek prawie wcale- tak przynajmniej twierdzi instalator z którym rozmawiałem.


co do działek to rzeczywiscie w miastach większość ma 700- 1000m2, ja akurat trafiłem że mam 1500m2 więc mam sporo wolnej przestrzeni (jednakże są większe działki tyle że na obrzeżach miasta). PC PW w moim odczuciu jest po prostu dobrą opcją dla tych którzy szukają porozumienia/kompromisu między wygodą a budżetem

----------


## e_gregor

> Ja mając fundusze na tą inwestycję wole je właśnie włożyć w hydraulikę, połączyć to z panelami fotowoltaicznymi i nie płacić za prąd nic, najprościej mówiąc: ułatwić sobie przyszłość. Jak kiedyś np. strace dobrze płatną pracę i zaczne zarabiać 1500 to wystarczy mi to całkowicie na utrzymanie całego domu i jeszcze mi zostanie, niczego nie będę zmuszony sobie odmawiać


Za te 10 czy 15 lat (albo później jak przyjdzie czas głodowej emerytury) to te Twoje panele, pompy gruntowe itp. będą wymagały wymiany. Tanio nie będzie. Jak masz kase teraz to zainwestuj na maksa w energooszczędność domu. dodatkowe ocieplenia, lepsze okna itp. Grubsze izolacje, zredukowane mostki cieplne itp. przetrwaja znacznie dłużej niż te drogie bajery. Przygotuj dom tak aby nawet grzany pradem był tani w utrzymaniu.

----------


## westen

> Za te 10 czy 15 lat (albo później jak przyjdzie czas głodowej emerytury) to te Twoje panele, pompy gruntowe itp. będą wymagały wymiany. Tanio nie będzie. Jak masz kase teraz to zainwestuj na maksa w energooszczędność domu. dodatkowe ocieplenia, lepsze okna itp. Grubsze izolacje, zredukowane mostki cieplne itp. przetrwaja znacznie dłużej niż te drogie bajery. Przygotuj dom tak aby nawet grzany pradem był tani w utrzymaniu.


o czymś takim jak emerytura nawet nie myślę, do tego czasu zamierzam odłożyć pieniądze na życie. Co do energooszczędności to tak właśnie czynie, tzn. staram się na każdym kroku jak najlepiej zająć się sprawami ocieplenia. Ocieplenie zew. 20cm, okna energooszczędne, rolety z certyfikatem energooszczędności, fundamenty ocieplone XPSem, ściany z edera (przenikalność na poziomie 0,8 ), WM  także będzie z dobrym rekuperatorem ( w planach mam AERIS 350 standard). Nie wiem jeszcze co wybrać ws. wylewki, czy zwykłą betonową czy anhydrytową :Confused:  ta druga jest ponad 2x droższa ale ponoć lepsza do ogrzewania podłogowego

----------


## cactus

Nie wiem w jakim miescie mieszkasz albo raczej jak blisko miasta (niektórzy 15km od centrum ciągle uważają za miasto) ale u mnie przeciętna działka kupowowana pod budowe domu ma od 400 do 700m2. Jak ktoś kupuje działke o powierzchni 1000m2 w mieście jest uważany za milionera. Tak to jest jak metr ziemi w dobrej dzielnicy kosztuje w okolicach 400zł. I ja sie nie dziwię że prawie nikt nie rozważa nawet gruntówek.

----------


## Kaizen

> tak szczerze to w ogóle mnie te wyliczenia nie przekonują.


A jak wyglądają Twoje?




> Jak kiedyś np. strace dobrze płatną pracę i zaczne zarabiać 1500 to wystarczy mi to całkowicie na utrzymanie całego domu i jeszcze mi zostanie, niczego nie będę zmuszony sobie odmawiać.


Przyjmujesz, że rozwiązania są wieczne i nie psują się. Producenci PC podają przewidywany okres użytkowania na 15-20 lat. A gwarancja jest dużo krótsza. Naprawy co poważniejszych usterek kosztowne. A i regularny serwis jest dosyć drogi. W ofercie dostałeś warunki gwarancji, cenę i częstotliwość serwisu, dla zachowania gwarancji?





> Pozatym policzyłeś prąd za 35 groszy gdzie jest on dużo droższy, zapewne policzyłeś nocną taryfe i tu kolejna niedogodność,


Tak, widać w tabelce co policzyłem.
Proszę bardzo dla stałej ceny 0,6zł/kWh


Oczywiście 1:1 wypada mniej korzystnie, niż przy dwustrefowej taryfie. Zaczyna być kuszące. Ale jak porównasz ze 2x tańszą PC PW, to IMO nie ma sensu dopłacać 20K zł za COP średnio większy o mniej niż 1.





> gdyby nie była taka głośna (wielu się skarży że hałąsuje) i najważniejsze gdyby nie fakt że w zime przy niskich temp. staje się mało wydajna (cop 2- tosz to tylko 2x lepiej niż przy elektrycznym) to może i bym się nad nią zastanowił.


Ile czasu masz taką temperaturę za oknem, że COP dla PC PW jest 2? Kilkadziesiąt godzin w roku?

Masz OZC? Ile ciepła potrzebujesz na CO, a ile na CWU?
Średnio COP PC PW jest niewiele niższe, niż gruntowej. Zwłaszcza, gdy większość ciepła potrzebujesz na CWU (a tak jest w dobrze ocieplonych domach).
Co do głośności - przy zamkniętych oknach nie słychać szumu. Miałem klimę na tarasie, tuż obok drzwi. Niestety, zamontowane na ścianie i wibracje się przenosiły na mur i sprężarkę trochę było słuchać w nocy. Więc IMO trzeba postawić odizolować od konstrukcji budynku i nie ma problemu. Zostaje 20K zł albo i więcej w kieszeni, co może pozwolić wygrać z konkurencyjnymi, równoważnymi funkcjonalnie, rozwiązaniami.







> Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z negatywną opinią ludzi posiadających gruntową pompę, natomiast spotkałem się z wieloma negatywnymi opiniami ludzi posiadających PC PW


Funkcjonalnie trudno być nie zadowolonym. Działa. Użytkownicy Ferrari są zadowoleni. Ale przecież nie wybierali auta na podstawie rachunku ekonomicznego. W sumie, to chcieli dać się ostrzyć, żeby było widać, że ich stać. Tak też sprzedawcy traktują klientów na gruntowe PC, zwłaszcza z odwiertami.

Można się cieszyć niskimi rachunkami za prąd. Dużo niższymi, niż przy grzaniu 1:1. Niewiele niższymi, niż przy PC PW. Ale.... Śledź może ten wątek - mnie ciekawi ile będzie kosztowało naprawienie tego wycieku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7348417




> Co do energooszczędności to tak właśnie czynie, tzn. staram się na każdym kroku jak najlepiej zająć się sprawami ocieplenia. Ocieplenie zew. 20cm, okna energooszczędne, rolety z certyfikatem energooszczędności, fundamenty ocieplone XPSem, ściany z edera (przenikalność na poziomie 0,8 ), WM  także będzie z dobrym rekuperatorem ( w planach mam AERIS 350 standard).


To może się okazać, że do ogrzewania domu wystarczą Ci tradycyjne żarówki. Za 300 zł na cały dom z zapasem na 10 lat.
Policz koniecznie OZC.

Mi wygląda, że zamierzasz kupić Ferrari które całe życie będzie jeździło po mieście z ograniczeniem do 50km/h.

----------


## westen

> Nie wiem w jakim miescie mieszkasz albo raczej jak blisko miasta (niektórzy 15km od centrum ciągle uważają za miasto) ale u mnie przeciętna działka kupowowana pod budowe domu ma od 400 do 700m2. Jak ktoś kupuje działke o powierzchni 1000m2 w mieście jest uważany za milionera. Tak to jest jak metr ziemi w dobrej dzielnicy kosztuje w okolicach 400zł. I ja sie nie dziwię że prawie nikt nie rozważa nawet gruntówek.


to rzeczywiście malutkie działki, zapewne mieszkasz w większym mieście. Moja działka położona jest jakieś 100metrów od znaku informującego o granicy  miasta. Jednakże nie spotkałem się jeszcze z tak wysokimi cenami za działkę. W tym wypadku rzeczywiście nie ma się co dziwić że brak jest środków na takowe ogrzewanie

----------


## jasiek71

Kaizen proszę wylicz mi dokładne koszty materiałów i robocizny związane z systemem grzewczym i CWU oparte na powietrznej pompie ciepła o mocy 9kW dla budynku o powierzchni 150m2 ... :wink: 
Nie rozmawiamy tu o pseudo pompie która przy byle pierdnięciu posiłkuje się grzałkami tylko konkretnym urządzeniu które pracuje w praktycznie każdych warunkach i ma gwarancję dłuższą niż droga do bramy na posesję...

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen proszę wylicz mi dokładne koszty materiałów i robocizny związane z systemem grzewczym i CWU oparte na powietrznej pompie ciepła o mocy 9kW dla budynku o powierzchni 150m2 ...


Trzeba policzyć OZC i wysłać do oferentów. Obstawiam, że 9kW to co najmniej 2x za dużo, skoro mowa o tak dobrze ocieplonym domu (i jeszcze z tych 150m2 trzeba odjąć powierzchnię nieogrzewaną). Zwłaszcza, przy taryfie G11 nie ma sensu za mocna pompa.
http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panas...628855549.html

Ale jakbyś bardzo chciał za dużą PC - to:
http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panas...615924667.html

Co do grzania prądem 1:1 to mam podobne zdanie, co dr Lipiński
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Lipi%C5%84ski

Że super rozwiązanie, ale trzeba pogrzebać w kruczkach, żeby EP wyszło mieszczące się w limicie. W tegorocznym jeszcze nie powinno być większego problemu - przy domu tak ocieplonym, jak westena, to może i bez kombinacji się zmieści. A jak nie, to kominek albo panele zbiją EP poniżej limitu.
Panele to całkiem fajne rozwiązanie - ale bez dopłat też się nie kalkulują ekonomicznie. A przy PC to nawet z dopłatą może się nie opłacać, ale jeżeli celem jest zbicie EP, to inaczej to "wynagradzają".

----------


## samotnik

Co prawda nie mam pompy ciepła, ale dla domu 250m2 podłogówka 200m2 + grzejniki w piwnicy, wod-kan, CO, CWU, kotłownia z kotłem Immergas i rekuperacja z Thesslą Airpack - całość wyszła trochę ponad 50k.

----------


## asolt

> ... przy domu tak ocieplonym, jak westena, to może i bez kombinacji się zmieści.


Nie przesadzaj, dom westena wcale nie jest tak super ocieplony, bez kombinacji sie nie zmiesci, zero szans

----------


## westen

> Nie przesadzaj, dom westena wcale nie jest tak super ocieplony, bez kombinacji sie nie zmiesci, zero szans


jak narazie to nawet nie mam jeszcze dachówki :big tongue:  (ale będzie tak ocieplony jak napisałem). Możesz napisać co jeszcze trzeba by zrobić aby był "super ocieplony"? 40cm styro na sciany zewnętrzne? heheh :smile: 

ps. uważasz że przy tak ocieplonym domu jak napisałem plus PC gruntowa plus kominek (z płaszczem wodnym lub zwykły, jeszcze nie zdecydowałem) plus WM z wysokiej jakości rekuperatorem moge mieć problemy i będę jeszcze musiał coś kombinować aby zmieścić się w normie tych nowych przepisów?

----------


## termolit

> Witam, przymierzam się do tematu nt hydrauliki. Byłem dziś w pierwszym miejscu i pompe ciepła+odwierty+ogrzewanie podłogowe na cały dom +woda i kanalizacja została wyceniona na mniej więcej 130tyś...(zamurowało mnie) Sądziłem że na pełną hydraulikę 80tyś w zupełności wystarczy dla domu 150m2 z garażem. Same odwierty 2x 100m zostały wycenione na 30tyś. Jest w stanie się ktoś wypowiedzieć czy taka cena to normalka? dla mnie to gruba przesada


Cena bardzo wysoka, u nas np. za komplet jeszcze z wylewką tj. anhydrytowa płyta grzewcza termolit (przygotowanie podłoża pod wylewkę, ogrzewanie podłogowe i wylewka anhydrytowa) , wod-kan i pompa ciepła z odwiertami: 
Folia budowlana grubość 0,2mm z rozłożeniem 150m2
Styropian EPS 100 (grubość 10cm - 2 warstwy po 5cm) 15m3
Rozłożenie styropianu (2 warstwy po 5cm) 150m2
Taśma dylatacyjna (8mm) z rozłożeniem 150mb
Materiały do ogrzewania podłogowego 150m2
Rozłożenie ogrzewania podłogowego 150m2
Doprowadzenie systemu do kotłowni 1szt.
Wykonanie wylewki anhydrytowej z materiałem (grubość 5cm) 7,5m3
Pompa Ciepła gruntowa DANFOSS 8kW z montażem
Odwierty pod pompę ciepła 200mb z połączeniami poziomymi
WodKan

Wychodzi bardzo szacunkowo bez rabatów i wyliczania dokładnego zapotrzebowania itd itp ok.  85 000zł brutto.

----------


## asolt

> jak narazie to nawet nie mam jeszcze dachówki (ale będzie tak ocieplony jak napisałem). Możesz napisać co jeszcze trzeba by zrobić aby był "super ocieplony"? 40cm styro na sciany zewnętrzne? heheh
> 
> ps. uważasz że przy tak ocieplonym domu jak napisałem plus PC gruntowa plus kominek (z płaszczem wodnym lub zwykły, jeszcze nie zdecydowałem) plus WM z wysokiej jakości rekuperatorem moge mieć problemy i będę jeszcze musiał coś kombinować aby zmieścić się w normie tych nowych przepisów?


Nie musisz nic kombinowac, skora budujesz to masz PNB wg obecnych przepisów. Nowe przepisy dotyczą tych którzy złoza dokumenty po 01.01.2017.
Jezeli chodzi o ocieplenie scian to 40 cm niewiele pomoze, straty na sciany zewnetrzne to ok 15-25% całosci strat, wazne są inne elementy.

----------


## westen

> Nie musisz nic kombinowac, skora budujesz to masz PNB wg obecnych przepisów. Nowe przepisy dotyczą tych którzy złoza dokumnety po 01.01.2017.
> Jezeli chodzi o ocieplenie scian to 40 cm niewiele pomoze, straty na sciany zewnetrzne to ok 15-25% całosci strat, wazne są inne elementy.


to może podziel się jakie elementy, chyba że to ściśle tajne :smile: 
Termolit ta wycena 85tyś to ktoś Tobie wyliczył czy Ty się zajmujesz tymi sprawami i wyliczyłeś tak komuś?

----------


## jasiek71

> Trzeba policzyć OZC i wysłać do oferentów. Obstawiam, że 9kW to co najmniej 2x za dużo, skoro mowa o tak dobrze ocieplonym domu (i jeszcze z tych 150m2 trzeba odjąć powierzchnię nieogrzewaną). Zwłaszcza, przy taryfie G11 nie ma sensu za mocna pompa.
> http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panas...628855549.html
> 
> Ale jakbyś bardzo chciał za dużą PC - to:
> http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-panas...615924667.html
> 
> Co do grzania prądem 1:1 to mam podobne zdanie, co dr Lipiński
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-Lipi%C5%84ski
> 
> ...


Licz sobie licz i wyskakuj z linkami a i tak obudzisz się w szarej rzeczywistości... :yes: 
Prosiłem o konkretne wyliczenia do takiego domu i co ...? Jakieś pierdoły oderwane od rzeczywistości... :yes: 
Gdzie w tym robocizna z pierdołami ...?
Gdzie cała podłogówka materiały z robocizną...?

I jeszcze trzeba grzebać w kruczkach aby coś udowodnić...?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Najwęcej strat ciepła (ok 35-40%) ucieka przez wentyklację.

U Mnie: wod-kan, podłogówka, odkurzacz centralny z jednostką i instalacją, PC PW Panasonic TCAP 9 KW, WM a REKU Zehnder  - 69 000

----------


## Kaizen

> Prosiłem o konkretne wyliczenia do takiego domu i co ...?


Mnie? Najpierw podaj dokładne parametry komuś, kto wyliczy OZC. A potem zapytania ofertowe. To dostaniesz odpowiedzi konkretne. Tu w sumie to podziwiam deklarację Termolitu, że nie znając warunków gruntowych (może być piasek, może być skała) wycenili odwierty. Ja, gdybym był sprzedawcą, tak bym się nie odważył. Podobnie oferować pompy nie znając OZC.

Podejrzewam, że mój dom może mieć podobne parametry i zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Właśnie tak zbieram oferty - ale precyzuję co chcę, jakie mam parametry i jakie opcje rozważam.
Jak dotąd dostałem jedną sensowną wycenę - od dystrybutora Viessmana
Na kocioł elektryczny + Kospel + Vitocal 070-A WWK na ok. 15,5K netto ze wszystkim (w tym 3K zł robocizna).
Na Vitocal 222-S na ponad 34K netto (w tym 3,8K robocizna).





> Gdzie cała podłogówka materiały z robocizną...?


Co to ma do rzeczy? Piszę o metodzie wytwarzania ciepła - podłogówka nie robi większej różnicy, bo niezależnie, czy ogrzewane PC PW, gruntową, czy prądem to koszt praktycznie ten sam.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Święta racja e_gregor  ...

----------


## admiralbar

Wracając do tematu to i ja dostałem wycenę na dom 135m2 na ok 120 tys netto  :smile:  za  :big tongue: C gruntową, podłogówkę (na systemowym styropianie  :wink:  te pozostałem 15 cm po mojej stronie ) + WM i inst wod kan. Uśmiechnąłem się i podziękowałem, bo o czym tu dyskutować.
Ciekawi mnie żywotność pompy ciepła i jakiegokolwiek urządzenia wyprodukowanego dzisiaj, bo pralka, czy zmywarka padnie po 4-5 latach nowe auto nie przejedzie 250 tys w tu pompa ma działać 15 lat  :smile:

----------

